# Τα βραβεία λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης 2011 του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ



## psifio (Sep 12, 2011)

Από το Βήμα:



> *Τα Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης για το 2011
> Ανακοινώθηκαν οι λίστες του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ για τους υποψήφιους σε πέντε γλώσσες*
> 
> Για την αγγλόφωνη λογοτεχνία:
> ...



Μπράβο! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2011)

Αναγνώρισα τουλάχιστον δύο Λεξιλόγες ανάμεσά τους! Διπλά τα συχαρίκια στις «δικές μας», λοιπόν!


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 12, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αναγνώρισα τουλάχιστον δύο Λεξιλόγες ανάμεσά τους! Διπλά τα συχαρίκια στις «δικές μας», λοιπόν!


 
Πολλά συγχαρητήρια κι από μένα! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2011)

Πολλά μπράβο σε όλους, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να μη σκεφτόμαστε το κέρασμα...

Τα βραβεία απονέμουν το Ευρωπαϊκό Κέντρο Μετάφρασης Λογοτεχνίας και Επιστημών του Ανθρώπου (ΕΚΕΜΕΛ) και τα ξενόγλωσσα Ινστιτούτα της Αθήνας - Ελληνοαμερικανική Ένωση, Ινστιτούτο Γκαίτε, Ινστιτούτο Θερβάντες και Ιταλικό Μορφωτικό Ινστιτούτο. *Συνοδεύονται από χρηματικό ποσό 3.000 ευρώ* και δικαίωμα διαμονής για ένα μήνα στο «Σπίτι της Λογοτεχνίας» στις Λεύκες της Πάρου ή στο «Σπίτι της Λογοτεχνίας» στο Κράσι του Δήμου Χερσονήσου Κρήτης.
Η απονομή θα γίνει την *Παρασκευή, 30 Σεπτεμβρίου 2011* - Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Μετάφρασης- στις 8.00 μ.μ., στην Ελληνοαμερικανική Ένωση (Μασσαλίας 22, Αθήνα).​
Θα έχουμε βέβαια λίγο πηγαινέλα...
Στα πλαίσια των εορτασμών της Παγκόσμιας Ημέρας Μετάφρασης και με την ευκαιρία της συμπλήρωσης 10 ετών λειτουργίας της, η meta|φραση διοργανώνει εκδήλωση στο αμφιθέατρο του Εθνικού Ιδρύματος Ερευνών (Βασιλέως Κωνσταντίνου 48), την Παρασκευή 30 Σεπτεμβρίου 2011, στις 6:30 μ.μ. ​
Φτου, φτου, να μην το γρουσουζέψουμε...


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 13, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αναγνώρισα τουλάχιστον δύο Λεξιλόγες ανάμεσά τους! Διπλά τα συχαρίκια στις «δικές μας», λοιπόν!



Στη long list ξέρω ότι υπήρχαν τουλάχιστον άλλοι δύο δικοί σας, αλλά τη μέρα που θα δούμε μυθιστορήματα τρόμου στη short list θα έρθει ο κόσμος ανάποδα. Προφανώς μόνο η "σοβαρή" λογοτεχνία χωράει σοβαρή μετάφραση.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 13, 2011)

Καλημέρα! Με κάποιες υποψηφιότητες διαφωνώ βεβαίως, βεβαίως, αλλά δεν αποφασίζω εγώ... ευτυχώς... 

Συγχαρητήρια κι ελπίζω να το πάρει Λεξιλόγα... ;)


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2011)

Count Baltar said:


> ... θα έρθει ο κόσμος ανάποδα.


Βρες κάτι καλύτερο, γιατί τον κόσμο τον βλέπω να έρχεται ανάποδα, μυθιστορήματα τρόμου στη μικρή λίστα δεν βλέπω — εκτός από το μυθιστόρημα τρόμου του κόσμου που έρχεται ανάποδα.

Πάλι αισιόδοξα ξύπνησα σήμερα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 13, 2011)

Count Baltar said:


> Στη long list ξέρω ότι υπήρχαν τουλάχιστον άλλοι δύο δικοί σας, αλλά τη μέρα που θα δούμε μυθιστορήματα τρόμου στη short list θα έρθει ο κόσμος ανάποδα. Προφανώς μόνο η "σοβαρή" λογοτεχνία χωράει σοβαρή μετάφραση.




Αλλά θα μου πεις, αλλιώς θα πρέπει να πληρώνουμε στα σοβαρά και τα [αηδία]άλλα[/αηδία] βιβλία... Να πληρώνουμε και τις μεταφράσεις και τους μεταφραστές με την αξία τους και όχι με το κιλό... Είστε με τα καλά σας, Κομηβάλταρε;


----------



## Marinos (Sep 13, 2011)

Μπράβο κι από μένα! (που αναγνώρισα μία μόνο λεξιλόγα, βέβαια -αυτά έχει η απόσταση) :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 13, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Συγχαρητήρια κι ελπίζω να το πάρει Λεξιλόγα...


Εγώ ελπίζω να το πάρει η (ο) καλύτερη (-ος). 

Δεν έχω διαβάσει τις μεταφράσεις των "ανταγωνιστών" μου στα ισπανικά, αλλά κρίνοντας από τη συνολική δουλειά τους, θα έλεγα ότι η Βασιλική Κνήτου μοιάζει να είναι φαβορί, και ο Τάσος Ψάρρης έχει ένα καλό βιογραφικό πίσω του. Εγώ είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη που μπήκα στους τρεις υποψήφιους - η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν το φανταζόμουν καν κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## psifio (Sep 13, 2011)

Συγχαρητήρια! :)


----------



## daeman (Sep 14, 2011)

:up: Μπράβο σε όλους - διπλά στις λεξιλόγες και τους λεξιλόγους εντός και εκτός κοντομακριάς λίστας - κι ελπίζω, όποιο κι αν είναι το αποτέλεσμα (το καλύτερο εύχομαι), να το δεχτείτε με τη δέουσα _χάρη_ :):


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2011)

*Απονεμήθηκαν τα βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης 2011*

Οι *Μαργαρίτα Ζαχαριάδου, Γιάννης Χάρης, Αλέξανδρος Ίσαρης, Βασιλική Κνήτου* και *Κούλα Καφετζή* είναι οι νικητές των βραβείων Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης 2011 που απονεμήθηκαν σε εκδήλωση που έγινε την Παρασκευή στην Ελληνοαμερικανική Ένωση, με αφορμή τον εορτασμό της Παγκόσμιας Ημέρας Μετάφρασης.

Τα βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης, τα οποία θεσμοθετήθηκαν το 2007 με στόχο να έρθουν πιο κοντά οι λαοί της Ευρώπης και οι κουλτούρες τους, απονεμήθηκαν από το Ευρωπαϊκό Κέντρο Μετάφρασης Λογοτεχνίας και Επιστημών του Ανθρώπου (ΕΚΕΜΕΛ) και τα Ινστιτούτα της Αθήνας, Ελληνοαμερικανική Ένωση, Ινστιτούτο Γκαίτε, Ινστιτούτο Θερβάντες και Ιταλικό Μορφωτικό Ινστιτούτο.

Τα βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης 2011 έλαβαν οι:


Μαργαρίτα Ζαχαριάδου, Βραβείο λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης αγγλικής λογοτεχνίας για το βιβλίο _Χαμένοι_ του Ντάνιελ Μέντελσον των εκδόσεων Πόλις.
Γιάννης Χάρης, Βραβείο λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης γαλλικής λογοτεχνίας για το βιβλίο _Συνάντηση_ του Μίλαν Κούντερα από τις εκδόσεις Βιβλιοπωλείον της Εστίας.
Αλέξανδρος Ίσαρης, Βραβείο λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης γερμανικής λογοτεχνίας για το βιβλίο _Επιστολές σε έναν νεαρό ποιητή_ του Ράινερ Μαρία Ρίλκε των εκδόσεων Αρμός.
Βασιλική Κνήτου, Βραβείο λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης ισπανικής λογοτεχνίας για το βιβλίο _Η χρονιά της ερήμου_ του Πέδρο Μαϊράλ από τις εκδόσεις Πόλις. 
Κούλα Καφετζή, Βραβείο λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης ιταλικής λογοτεχνίας για το βιβλίο _Δελφοί_ του Σάντρο ντελ Όρκο από τις εκδόσεις Μελάνι.
Χορηγός των φετινών βραβείων ήταν το Ευρωπαϊκό Δίκτυο Διεθνών Κέντρων Μετάφρασης, το οποίο αποφάσισε να υποστηρίξει τα βραβεία ως κίνηση αλληλεγγύης προς τους Έλληνες μεταφραστές. Η διευθύντρια του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ, Ελένη Ζέρβα, τόνισε στην παρέμβαση της ότι «είναι η άλλη πλευρά της Ευρώπης, η πραγματικά ενωμένη Ευρώπη της αλληλεγγύης και της συνεργασίας και έτσι τα φετινά βραβεία ΕΚΕΜΕΛ έχουν ευρωπαϊκή διάσταση με όλη τη σημασία του όρου».​
http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231131114

Πολλά συγχαρητήρια, για άλλη μια φορά.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 1, 2011)

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους! Δεν ξέρω αν είναι Λεξιλόγοι, αλλά και αν δεν είναι, ας γίνουν. Στενοχωρήθηκα μόνο που δεν το πήραν οι δύο Λεξιλόγες που αναγνώρισα και ιδιαίτερα στα αγγλικά (καθώς τα ισπανικά δεν τα έχω διαβάσει για να έχω ιδία άποψη). 

Και του χρόνου να 'μαστε καλά και να μην καταργηθούν και αυτά τα βραβεία όπως τόσα άλλα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 1, 2011)

Μπορεί να μην πήραμε Βραβεία, αλλά πήραμε ΜΠραβεία! 
Πολύς κόσμος μας έδωσε συγχαρητήρια, ακόμη και άνθρωποι που δεν γνώριζα με πλησίασαν, είναι πολύ όμορφο να αναγνωρίζεται η δουλειά σου.

Εξάλλου η τούρτα, αν δεν είχε κερασάκι, είχε πολλές φραουλίτσες και άλλες γαρνιτούρες, με καλύτερη όλων την παρατήρηση της tuna όταν με είδε, "σε είχα για μικρότερη, έχεις πολύ νεανικό στυλ στο φόρουμ". Για μια γυναίκα ένα κομπλιμέντο αξίζει χίλιες σκονισμένες ακαδημαϊκές αναγνωρίσεις. ;)

Με μεγάλη χαρά και έκπληξη διαπίστωσα ότι με τη Μαργαρίτα (και όχι Μαρία όπως έγραψαν κατά λάθος στην αρχή της ανακοίνωσης) Ζαχαριάδου πηγαίναμε στο ίδιο σχολείο (εκείνη δυο τάξεις πιο κάτω). Είδα κόσμο και ντουνιά και περιδρόμιασα στο μπουφέ (σ' αυτούς τους δύσκολους καιρούς δεν είναι και λίγο... έπρεπε να είχα πάρει ταπεράκι  ).

Χάρηκα ιδιαίτερα για τη βράβευση του Γιάννη Χάρη, τον οποίο εκτιμώ πολύ και σαν μπλόγκερ, και βρήκα ευκαιρία να του το πω.

Αυτά, άντε και του χρόνου να περάσουμε ακόμη καλύτερα!


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2011)

Μπράβο _και_ για την παρατηρητικότητα: έκανα τη _Μαρία_ _Μαργαρίτα_.
Του χρόνου η Μέρα της Μετάφρασης πέφτει μέρα Κυριακή. Κάπως θα πρέπει να τα βρούνε meta|φραση και ΕΚΕΜΕΛ, να μην πρέπει να χάνουμε συνάξεις, ομιλίες, συναντήσεις με φίλους και... μπουφέδες.

(Μην κοιτάς που σαν φόρουμ είμαστε συγκρατημένοι στα μπράβο και στα καλά λόγια — μπορεί να το γράφουν κι οι κανόνες. Αν ανοίξουμε το κουτάκι με τις φιλοφρονήσεις, θα ψάχνετε να βρείτε πού να κρυφτείτε.)


----------

